# Contactor Question



## 191902 (Dec 11, 2018)

So I have a contactor, which starts a motor, that has gone out. I have another contactor, but wanted to try this forum out to be sure it would work. The replacement is c25dnd225a. The original is a bit harder to find info on. Here's what I got: rowan westminster cat 2190-e11aa don't rating 10 a 300 vac max int rating 60 a 300 vac max. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I have pics of both but don't know if I can post them here.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Verify the coil voltage is correct.

Verify the HP rating on the side meets or exceeds the HP of the motor.

Verify the voltage rating meets or exceeds system voltage.

Aux contacts required?

Other than that, it's just a matter of making sure it fits properly with the rest of the components.


Post your pics if you like.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

WaterTech78 said:


> So I have a contactor, which starts a motor, that has gone out. I have another contactor, but wanted to try this forum out to be sure it would work. The replacement is c25dnd225a. The original is a bit harder to find info on. Here's what I got: rowan westminster cat 2190-e11aa don't rating 10 a 300 vac max int rating 60 a 300 vac max. Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I have pics of both but don't know if I can post them here.


just a note that might help you in the future.

your are posting a question about using a contactor on a motor. you give us the suggested new part to replace the old part, which you assume was correct, and give us no information about the motor, which is what, in fact, determines what part you need.

the information you provided cannot tell us if this is the right part, because we are often given wrong information, and the part that broke might be broken in part because it is in fact the wrong part to begin with. 

Do you see where I'm going with this ?

You should probably go to the DIY site that was suggested when you joined this site by mistake.

good luck.

BTW, here's your rowan for 45 bucks on ebay:

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/ROWAN-WESTMINSTER-CONTROL-2190-E40AA-MOD-A-10AMP-300-VAC-MAX/401294068289?hash=item5d6efd8a41:g:OWUAAOSwOgdYzzM2:rk:6f:0


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I like apples.

But they are hard on my teeth and make a funny noise when I eat them.


----------



## 191902 (Dec 11, 2018)

Absolutely. Didn't realize I was in the presence of such aristocrats. Thank you so much your majesty


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

